# Mini Fridge stealth grow box..



## IggyZag (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay so I was in my room last night stoned, and was thinking of a way to make a grow box, it must be stealthy because although I am 18 I still live with both my parents, now my dad hasnt ever said anything really about me smoking and all that, hes seen me grow one before and never said anything, now my mom on the other hand is 100 percent for it, so long as my dad wont find it, so I decided to take this mini refrigerator and turn it into a grow room..its not done yet. I still must install the fan, and lighting which I will probably be using just cfl's for lighting, and then I am going to put a screen up so that I can scrog this plant to keep it from growing large considering this is a bit small of a space, I know I can fit one plant, maybe two depending on the size pots I get and so on, as far as ventilation there are two holes cut into the back and then with the alluminum foil I poked a few holes to keep it venting, I know you will all say watch out for the smell, but my dad cant smell marijuana because he is so use to my room already smelling like it, and we live out so far in the country that nobody is around, so they couldnt even smell it outside the house (doubt that they would) anyways tell me what you all think, I wont be starting to grow untill after christmas..will it work or not? Sorry about the long post...






This is the first picture when I was first starting.






Now everything in the inside is stripped out..






and now the final outcome,

IF anyone has any input that would be awesome..Thanks for checking it out..

SOrry for such big pictures I didnt have enough time to resize


----------



## Barrere42 (Dec 19, 2007)

dont use foil cuz it reflects a lot of heat. 
If you can paint the inside a flat white color it will be a lot more efficient than the foil.

My setup is similiar to yours, feel free to check it out;
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/39445-check-out-my-new-cfl.html


Dont even worry about the smell because when your plant starts to reak you can build a carbon filter for about $25

I hope this helps


----------



## IggyZag (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, nice to see people still do look at posts here and there Anyways as far as the heat issue I ussed the alluminum foil because when I tested it last night and added the lights and the fan and left it on for 2 hours the temperature stayed at 75-78 degrees simply because the fan I am using blows out a bit colder of air, otherwise I would had just left the interior the white but when I did that it was much to cold with the fan it ended up coming out to 60-65 degrees after 2 hours for some reason


----------



## Barrere42 (Dec 19, 2007)

oh ya you should try this stuff called "frostking 1/8th inch reflective insulation" or "reflectix" if they have it (they are the same thing) It will keep the heat in without creating hot spots on your plant. 



Reflectix @ homedepot - Reflectix 16 In. x 25 Ft. Reflective Insulation - ST16025 at The Home Depot=
But I know how budgets are and if you are low on money then fuck it, just use what you've got.


----------



## IggyZag (Dec 19, 2007)

I was actually looking for something like that, but now that I have done the alluminum foil I think I mine as well try a plant, if it doesnt work out ill go out and get that from home depot..I mean whats a bit of money when it comes to making your baby happy right, but if the alluminum foil ends up working then I would end up wondering why I spent the extra money in the first place ya know..


----------



## Barrere42 (Dec 19, 2007)

ya exactly... start with wut u got and u will know when something isn't working but no point in wasting $ when ure just starting out.


----------



## IggyZag (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback barr, id give ya some rep points but I havent a clue how>.<


----------



## Barrere42 (Dec 19, 2007)

lol i would accept the points if i knew how...

just blaze a bowl 4 me man and we will call it even


----------



## IggyZag (Dec 19, 2007)

haha sounds like a deal, just got done blazing a fatty..thats about the most respect you can get, a fatty blazed in your name haha.


----------



## green thumb matt (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah man, as long as you have a good space as a minifridge, and no one to find it you should be havin some nice sticky buds.

PS aluminum foil doesn't create hotspots.


----------



## Canadianbud (Mar 17, 2009)

bro i dont see any fans!! or vents or anythings.. u need that stuff


----------



## ReaxBeats (Dec 16, 2010)

Old thread...
however if your still trying to do this up i'd recommend the flat white or get that bag of funyuns off your desk and use the inside reflective material. its mylar and it wont create any hot spots.

Canadianbud is right, did you ever get this finished?


----------

